

Ask HN: Any recommendation for a help authoring tool for my web app? - pilap82

Dear fellow HNers,
I need to put together a help site for my B2B SaaS app and I'd rather focus on the content than the implementation.<p>I've already identified helpIQ but I'd like to see a few alternatives before I make my choice.<p>main requirements:
- hosted or self-hosted
- provide table of content, search
- no need for chm or whatever specific export format<p>Thanks!
======
jborg78
What about the likes of uservoice, getsatisfaction, userecho?

~~~
pilap82
I wonder why I haven't thought about them... thank you!

